# Short term charter this May in Venice Italy



## KElmore (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on a possible one day rental of a small sailboat 22-30 ft range in Venice Italy? I would prefer to have someone on board who knows the local waters as they are known to be quite shallow with lots of boat traffic in the channels. We will be there in early May of this year and would love to enjoy a day on the local waters if possible.
Thanks.


----------

